
$100k per month running Drop-Ship product websites - instakill
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/se78n/i_make_over_100k_per_month_running_dropship/
======
larrys
This is all BS. The tip off is the firms that are listed in his step by step
guide as well as the impossible number he is claiming.

If those firms were real they would a) have a website not just gmail addresses
and b) they would be doing this themselves.

And of course if he was able to really make 100k per month my guess is that he
wouldn't be sharing that info with anyone.

Lastly there is no reason he wouldn't want to list the sites that he is
selling on if they actually existed and were legit.

Added: This reaks of a "back in the day" type scam that has been run many
times over in different industries and publications.

------
555333992
He has posted his "guide" which is just the reddit AMA in a nut shell with no
other special information other than his contacts in marketing online.

Time to put those domains to work boys!

------
SpaceDragon
"The Bing user is primarily high income females" the dropshipper guy says.

Really? Sounds odd. I can't find data to support that statement either.

